# where can you buy towards inner peace cd



## fah31 (May 7, 2004)

I was wondering where can you buy the towards inner peace cd. Is this the followup cd for ibs100.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/towards_inner_peace I think it can be used after the main IBS set.(at least when I came in here the adbot knew what you were looking for and even posted the ad to the main site for all those programs.







)


----------

